# DVD rw reads only cd's..not dvd's



## beagle (Nov 18, 2004)

Hey guys..thanks in advance.
I have a HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GH22NP20 by LG...it was working fine..it's only few months old...and now it won't play dvd's or obviously burn them..it changes to "cd drive" when i insert dvd..nothing happens...with 0 in total size and free space ...when i take out dvd and refresh it goes back to the DVD-RAM drive...I think its software related..i've ran spyhunter ..and ran my symantec virus protection..and found nothing.

here is my hjt log..please see if u can find something..thanks..

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 10:34:49 AM, on 9/5/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetsrv\inetinfo.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrB.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\UTSCSI.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\2.bin\mwsoemon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\2.bin\m3SrchMn.exe
C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMyPrt.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\VPTray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\SlySoft\AnyDVD\AnyDVDtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdm.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = www.google.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://home.sweetim.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {00A6FAF6-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\MWSSRCAS.DLL
R3 - URLSearchHook: SweetIM ToolbarURLSearchHook Class - {EEE6C35D-6118-11DC-9C72-001320C79847} - C:\Program Files\SweetIM\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\mgHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: MyWebSearch Search Assistant BHO - {00A6FAF1-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\MWSSRCAS.DLL
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: mwsBar BHO - {07B18EA1-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\MWSBAR.DLL
O2 - BHO: BitComet ClickCapture - {39F7E362-828A-4B5A-BCAF-5B79BFDFEA60} - C:\Program Files\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.3.3.2.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.1.1309.15642\swg.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {b2475f4c-9372-46d3-a407-ff155aa1fb91} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Google Dictionary Compression sdch - {C84D72FE-E17D-4195-BB24-76C02E2E7C4E} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_A8904FB862BD9564.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O2 - BHO: SWEETIE - {EEE6C35C-6118-11DC-9C72-001320C79847} - C:\Program Files\SweetIM\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\mgToolbarIE.dll
O2 - BHO: Ask Toolbar BHO - {F0D4B231-DA4B-4daf-81E4-DFEE4931A4AA} - C:\Program Files\AskSBar\bar\1.bin\ASKSBAR.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: My Web Search - {07B18EA9-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\MWSBAR.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {b2475f4c-9372-46d3-a407-ff155aa1fb91} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: SweetIM Toolbar for Internet Explorer - {EEE6C35B-6118-11DC-9C72-001320C79847} - C:\Program Files\SweetIM\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\mgToolbarIE.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Ask Toolbar - {F0D4B239-DA4B-4daf-81E4-DFEE4931A4AA} - C:\Program Files\AskSBar\bar\1.bin\ASKSBAR.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar.dll (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jet Detection] "C:\Program Files\Creative\SBLive\PROGRAM\ADGJDet.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MyWebSearch Plugin] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\2.bin\M3PLUGIN.DLL,UPF
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MyWebSearch Email Plugin] C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\2.bin\mwsoemon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CloneCDTray] "C:\Program Files\SlySoft\CloneCD\CloneCDTray.exe" /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [My Web Search Bar Search Scope Monitor] "C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\2.bin\m3SrchMn.exe" /m=2 /w /h
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] "C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CanonSolutionMenu] C:\Program Files\Canon\SolutionMenu\CNSLMAIN.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CanonMyPrinter] C:\Program Files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMyPrt.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\VPTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\MpcStar\Codecs\QuickTime\QTSystem\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LanguageShortcut] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\Language\Language.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PWRISOVM.EXE] C:\Program Files\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AnyDVD] C:\Program Files\SlySoft\AnyDVD\AnyDVDtray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload &with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all video with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddVideo.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddAllLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://edits.mywebsearch.com/toolbaredits/menusearch.jhtml?p=ZKxdm011SBUS
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: BitComet - {D18A0B52-D63C-4ed0-AFC6-C1E3DC1AF43A} - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.3.3.2.dll/206 (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {0CCA191D-13A6-4E29-B746-314DEE697D83} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5 Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/2008.10.10_v5.5.8/FacebookPhotoUploader5.cab
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - http://ak.exe.imgfarm.com/images/nocache/funwebproducts/ei-4/WebfettiInitialSetup1.0.1.1.cab
O16 - DPF: {48DD0448-9209-4F81-9F6D-D83562940134} (MySpace Uploader Control) - http://lads.myspace.com/upload/MySpaceUploader1006.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx1.hotmail.com/mail/w3/resources/MSNPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/win...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1233252250609
O18 - Filter: x-sdch - {B1759355-3EEC-4C1E-B0F1-B719FE26E377} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_A8904FB862BD9564.dll
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: ##Id_String1.6844F930_1628_4223_B5CC_5BB94B879762## (Bonjour Service) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Definition Watcher (DefWatch) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: PIXMA Extended Survey Program (IJPLMSVC) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Canon\IJPLM\IJPLMSVC.EXE (file missing)
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: PnkBstrA - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrB - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrB.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: SAVRoam (SavRoam) - symantec - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
O23 - Service: CLCV0 (UTSCSI) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\UTSCSI.EXE

--
End of file - 11519 bytes


----------



## beagle (Nov 18, 2004)

bump


----------



## beagle (Nov 18, 2004)

beagle said:


> bump


:wave:


----------



## jdf335 (Apr 16, 2009)

can your dvd drive read cd's, if your dvd drive can read cds, chances are the laser for reading dvds is broken and you will need a replacement.

I highly doubt it has anything to do with a virus/ malware.


----------



## beagle (Nov 18, 2004)

yes..it can read cd's..
this Lg is brand new..never watched an entire dvd on it..
burned some dvd-rw's though..maybe like 10
other day did..a system restore and it worked right off...then stopped.
updated firmware as well..and it read one time..then stopped..I had other dvd burner as well...it stopped working too...that's when i bought new LG.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

If your drive reads cd's, but not dvd's That indicates that the hardware works fine. You will need to edit the registry inorder to fix this problem.

1) click the start menu
2) click on "run"
3) type "regedit" and click ok
4) go to string key "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}
5) delete "upper filters" and "lower filters in the right side window.
6) right click my computer in the start menu.
7) click properties
8) go to the hardware tab
9) click device manager
10) expand the dvd/cdrom drives
11) right click the dvd rom and click uninstall
12) restart computer 

after restarting, windows should automatically install a clean ROM drive and it should read DVDs just fine if you have the correct DVD decoders


----------



## beagle (Nov 18, 2004)

i've already done that..I checked again and there is no upper or lower filters..

uninstalled dvd rw again..still changes to cd drive..and nothing happens..
?:upset:


----------



## beagle (Nov 18, 2004)

bump thank...ray:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The drive is most likely failing. You said in Post# 1 the drive is "a few months old".
In Post #5 you say it's "brand new".
Is this the same drive or two different drives?
You have the classic signs of a failing optical drive that should be under warranty.


----------



## beagle (Nov 18, 2004)

same drive...just said brand new..because i haven't used it but maybe 10 times..to burn some stuff...
It is under warranty..so i can take it back to local pc shop.....I hope that's problem..will take back today..and report back to you if it was faulty...
thanks..
will post later today..


----------



## beagle (Nov 18, 2004)

ok..took drive back to shop..they popped it in.and it worked fine..

i got new cable, just in case...problem is still there..
I actually got it to load one movie...but macroflashplayer came up with text stuff from movie 'RADIO': I then tried to play with tigerplayer and media player and it was hesitating and choppy..ejected disc..and now won't load again.
Can u please look at my hijackthis log?? I've tried uninstalling the bittorent crap...............and tiger player..but it still does it..:4-dontkno:4-dontkno

have cyberlink software installed too.......I'm frustrated......
thanks again..


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Boot into Safe Mode and see if the drive will function normally.


----------



## beagle (Nov 18, 2004)

booted in safe mode........no go...
drive wasn't even listed as dvd-ram drive..was listed just as cddrive...
it's listed as dvd-ram drive now..regular boot..


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Does it work in regular boot?
I doubt that this will help but it's worth a try.
http://www.dougknox.com/xp/scripts_desc/xp_cd_dvd_fix.htm


----------



## beagle (Nov 18, 2004)

no ..it doesn't work on regular boot...
also the dougknox link didn't help either...:4-dontkno

:sigh:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them

check for a firmware update for the drive


----------

